# when I smell a fragrance I taste it in my mouth!



## Zelda Rose (Jan 1, 2018)

I've been soaping for years with EO's and FO's. Four months ago I started getting a taste in my mouth when I'm around the scents of EO's and FO's . Has anyone else had this happen and if so how do you stop it?? Tastes kind of  like I'm in Ketosis but I'm not on the Keto Diet..I'm not looking for "medical advice" just another soapers experience:???:


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 1, 2018)

Sense of smell and taste are closely related. 
DH has no sense of smell (hit his head and lost it a few years ago). 
He can detect some strong aromas as a metallic taste. 

Have you got a cold or hayfever that might be effecting your sense of smell lately?


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm not a scientist or medical expert, but from what I've read of others who are, this phenomenon is not all that unusual since our sense of smell and our sense of taste are interconnected via nerve pathways to the brain. Besides the nose and mouth, I've read that there are also free nerve endings on the moist surfaces of the eyes that contribute to the sense of taste and smell as well. 

For what it's worth, I've had it happen to me on occasion when I've breathed a fragrance oil in too deeply, but other than blocking ones nose or refraining from breathing in a scent too deeply, I have absolutely no idea how one would go about stopping it from happening. The sense of smell and taste and how they connect to the brain is such complex subject that even the scientists are forever learning new things about it. 

Here's a short WebMD article I found discussing a recent study of the subject:
https://www.webmd.com/brain/news/20050817/can-you-smell-through-your-mouth 


IrishLass


----------



## Zelda Rose (Jan 1, 2018)

my sense of smell is good. Almost too good. If I smell a CLOSED bottle of FO/EO near the cap I get a taste in my mouth for a hour or two.. strange...


----------



## Susie (Jan 1, 2018)

You have scent receptors on the soft palate of your mouth.  Most mammals do.


----------



## Zelda Rose (Jan 1, 2018)

thanks for your post! I did read an article that's on the web called "Is fragrance the new second hand smoke?" I just thought OH NO!! I love fragrance oil in my soaps.. Your posts makes alot of sense and I will read it. My taste of food hasn't changed. It just gets REALLY OLD feeling like I've been sucking on a rusty penny sometimes.. Like they say... I don't have time for this!! thanks

I didn't know that.. in the soft pallet.. thank you..


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 1, 2018)

This is why I do not cook after a full day of soaping, we taste the fragrances especially my DB and Hardwood Musk


----------



## earlene (Jan 1, 2018)

Adding/changing some medications and some nutritional supplements can alter one's sense of taste & smell.  I really noticed this in myself when I was taking St. John's Wort for a couple of months several years ago. It was so annoying that I just couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 2, 2018)

This is why I got my full on cartridge filter mask - I could be swimming in a strong fo and still not smell it! I had a terrible headache after soaping with an fo once and decided it just wasn't worth it.


----------



## Zelda Rose (Jan 3, 2018)

earlene said:


> Adding/changing some medications and some nutritional supplements can alter one's sense of taste & smell.  I really noticed this in myself when I was taking St. John's Wort for a couple of months several years ago. It was so annoying that I just couldn't take it anymore.




It is possible I could be taking a supplement that is intensifying things. I'll have to check that out..It is awful to have a strange taste in my mouth. Yesterday it was like I sprayed hairspray in my mouth.. just awful.. thanks for your posts.....


----------



## Zelda Rose (Jan 3, 2018)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> This is why I got my full on cartridge filter mask - I could be swimming in a strong fo and still not smell it! I had a terrible headache after soaping with an fo once and decided it just wasn't worth it.


smart idea!


----------

